

Earning Self Respect and Agency 5 Cents at a Time  - Mz
http://sandiegohomelesssurvivalguide.blogspot.com/2014/06/earning-self-respect-and-agency-5-cents.html

======
Mz
This is a self link. My hope is that it gives a different spin on how to view
this problem, one more constructive than the typical hand-wringing, _we have
no real solution_ type pieces so often seen in the world. Those types of
pieces seem to foster general criticism of how _the world is going to hell_
without giving anyone any place to get a handle on any of these problems and
move forward. I really loathe that kind of approach and it is very common.

